# Ford 340 A



## Mac86 (May 25, 2012)

Hello

Just joined the forum and hope I'm posting this is the right place. 

I have a ford 340 A that will not start and I believe it to be the injection pump. While testing it (turning it over) I was able to get fuel to come out of the bleed screw but not out of the lines going to the cylinders. 

It has a CAV style rotary pump and as I was going through this before doing the research I should have. I took out the three pump to front cover plate bolts. I did this without noting the timing marks. I was able to put the bolts back in but the pump won’t sit flat on the front cover now. 


I realize now that there is a cover on the other side of the pump which must come off first to expose the timing gear. 
My question is how bad have I messed this up. Will the timing be off now? 

Also does anyone have any instructions with pics that shows the proper way to remove the injector pump?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Mac,

It appears to me that you have un-meshed your timing gear teeth and they are not re-meshing in properly, explaining the gap between your pump and the mounting face. Even if you can get it to mesh in again, there is a good possibility that the timing gears will be off by a tooth, maybe more. 

You will have to pull the timing gear cover off to check the timing gear alignment marks (3 pair of timing marks.). If you want to remove the injection pump, the timing gear cover has to be off in order to get the pump drive gear off.

You need to get a shop/service/repair manual for your tractor. Ebay has a good selection of manuals for a 340A. If you can find an I&T shop manual, they provide less detail, but cost about $35. A manual will provide procedures and also pictures illustrating the correct setting for timing gears. It's not a difficult job, but entails a bit of work.There are 3 pairs of timing gear marks that you have to line up when reinstalling the pump. 

Incidentally, the external CAV pump timing setting is normally zero degrees. Some mechanics set the pump timing for maximum power using a dynamometer, which explains the external adjustment. But they don't start as well with the timing off zero.

Hope this makes sense to you. If I can do it, you can do it! Post back with any questions.


----------

